# Thoughts on the Gibson Explorer



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the Gibson Explorer. Used by many including James Hetfield and The Edge.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Can't look at one and not think of the Edge. That guitar has been used on countless songs by the Edge since the beginning.
I had one years ago and just couldn't mesh with it. It's definitely a different feel compared to other guitars.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I love them and would still welcome an addition of an Explorer to my guitar collection. They play great, sound great but definitely take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want one. Perfect balance when standing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking at the spectrum of guitars, on a scale of general-use to specialized-use, the Explorer is a highly specialized instrument. Not so much because of its tone, or controls, or neck, but because of what the shape requires of one's posture, and maybe even one's body shape, and how suitable those are for various styles of music. How many Explorer players can you think of that either a) play sitting down, and/or b) have enormous beer guts, and/or play something other than rock?

I contrast that with a "utility" instrument, like a 335, which can comfortably find its way to almost any style of music, any body type, and playing standing up or sitting down.

So, the Explorer is good at what it does, but it is very specialized.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds and plays exactly like a Les Paul. 

Same scale, same pickup config, same hardware. 
That's the problem with Gibson, they only put out the same guitar with slightly different bodies or necks. 

A Strat and Tele sound unique to each other. 
A les paul and explorer sound identicle.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

really comfortable to play standing up, excellent ergonomics - but that long back horn tends to get whacked on things as you (or at least *I*) move around.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> Sounds and plays exactly like a Les Paul. Same scale, same pickup config, same hardware. That's the problem with Gibson, they only put out the same guitar with slightly different bodies or necks. A Strat and Tele sound unique to each other. A les paul and explorer sound identicle.


Which model of Les Paul sounds exactly like an Explorer?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

vadsy said:


> Which model of Les Paul sounds exactly like an Explorer?



Take your pick, They're all the same.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> Take your pick, They're all the same.


Oh, ok......


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Surprisingly comfy to play sitting, or standing.

I like mine and always wanted one, it's a keeper.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can appreciate them more now than I used to, but I doubt I'll ever own one.

The shape just doesn't grab me.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

The shape of that guitar doesn't make any sense, it's rather sad actually, that is not art...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i want one but ill never pay the ridiculous price


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Are we to assume that you've actually owned and compared several examples of Explorers, Les Pauls, Strats and Teles to give you licence to make such a bold statement?



djmarcelca said:


> Sounds and plays exactly like a Les Paul.
> 
> Same scale, same pickup config, same hardware.
> That's the problem with Gibson, they only put out the same guitar with slightly different bodies or necks.
> ...


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> Take your pick, They're all the same.


No...

Such a statement is asinine especially when saying the Tele and Strat are unique to each other, as the same applies to the various models of Gibson and the various pickup configurations. Then you can even blur the lines a bit with humbucker equipped strats, and teles with P90s (I love my P90 tele as much as my dble cut special with P90s but they sound totally different). 

But getting back to explorers....I have mine back and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Looking at the spectrum of guitars, on a scale of general-use to specialized-use, the Explorer is a highly specialized instrument. Not so much because of its tone, or controls, or neck, but because of what the shape requires of one's posture, and maybe even one's body shape, and how suitable those are for various styles of music. How many Explorer players can you think of that either a) play sitting down, and/or b) have enormous beer guts, and/or play something other than rock?
> 
> I contrast that with a "utility" instrument, like a 335, which can comfortably find its way to almost any style of music, any body type, and playing standing up or sitting down.
> 
> So, the Explorer is good at what it does, but it is very specialized.


I imagine a 335 harder to play with a beer belly: the strings are already further away with the carved top.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I imagine a 335 harder to play with a beer belly: the strings are already further away with the carved top.


Ya, I dont think of 335's as all that versatile either honestly.


I don't think an explorer has a unique sound....id say its very LP -ish as well. Big mahogany body, LP style bridge with Gibson humbuckers...what else is it going to sound like?

Some wont like the small frets (at least mine have them).

Its surprisingly not that bad to play sitting down...nowhere near as bad as a V anyways, which to me are terrible ergonomically.. But the body combined with the long headstock make it feel very big. Its not a great bedroom guitar...too easy to bump into things.

It does convey a no-nonsense attitude. Very rock and roll (or metal or punk).

I always thought it looked a little funny playing U2's kind of music. But I also think V's look funny playing the blues, and yet....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I can understand the balance. I just can't get past the looks.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Diablo said:


> I don't think an explorer has a unique sound....id say its very LP -ish as well. Big mahogany body, LP style bridge with Gibson humbuckers...what else is it going to sound like?
> 
> It does convey a no-nonsense attitude. Very rock and roll (or metal or punk)...



Someone Else with common sense. Good to see. 
It's not unique. It is the same as a Les Paul with a different body. 


Anyone one who can listen can tell the difference between a strat and a tele. They have a unique sound one twangs and the other chimes or quacks. 

You swap out a Les Paul with an SG and Explorer, no one will be able to tell the difference. Other than the if you looking at the guitarist playing it. 


Dr hook, You're in edmonton too,
wanna meet up at an L&M and we can do a sound off? 

Ill bet you 10 packs of strings I'll win.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> Someone Else with common sense. Good to see. It's not unique. It is the same as a Les Paul with a different body. Anyone one who can listen can tell the difference between a strat and a tele. They have a unique sound one twangs and the other chimes or quacks. You swap out a Les Paul with an SG and Explorer, no one will be able to tell the difference. Other than the if you looking at the guitarist playing it. Dr hook, You're in edmonton too, wanna meet up at an L&M and we can do a sound off? Ill bet you 10 packs of strings I'll win.


Just another dude that's still angry the he took the chance and played an Explorer on stage before he felt he was ready. Sure, I understand it's a lot of guitar to wield. Resulted in his girlfriend going home with the guy who played a Les Paul, which one?... not sure, they all the same... the guys and the guitars.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> Someone Else with common sense. Good to see.
> It's not unique. It is the same as a Les Paul with a different body.
> 
> 
> ...


No, man, as someone who has owned all of the Gibsons (and mentioned Fenders for that matter) but sorry you are wrong.

An SG is a thin mahogany only plank, does not have the bottom end of a Les, and has more mid growl.

An Explorer is more like a big SG than it is a sorta Les Paul, in sound. 

The maple cap on the Les (and/or the rest of its construction, but that's the biggest general difference given they all have the same scale length) really does make a big difference in the sound, more 'focus' aka a little tighter both up top and on the bottom end. NOTHING else sounds like a Les Paul, to my ears I say especially with a good neck pickup.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I used to own a Tokai Explorer back in the mid 90's and it was a pretty good guitar but I ended up selling it after awhile.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> No, man, as someone who has owned all of the Gibsons (and mentioned Fenders for that matter) but sorry you are wrong.
> 
> An SG is a thin mahogany only plank, does not have the bottom end of a Les, and has more mid growl.
> 
> ...


So, can you hear the difference between an LP and an LP studio (no maple cap)if someone else were playing?
For that matter can you tell which songs Randy recorded with his LPC vs his Sandoval/Jackson V's?
I know I cant hear it (unless theres a divebomb or something).

Respectfully, I gotta tell you, I think we guitarists fool ourselves sometimes. When Im less busy in a couple weeks, I might record my SG, my LP (what the hell, both of them), my 84 Explorer, and what the hell, a Charvel San Dimas....and see if you guys can "find the Paul". 
Im betting only 15% of voters on here get it right.
Heck, not all LP's even sound the same, so Im not buying it that theres some distinct sound to them.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know you guys. Has anyone watched the Andertons YouTube channel when Rob Chapman tests out 4 guitars blindfolded and nails them all? He tested an Epi LP, Gibson LP Standard, Gibson Custom Shop, Gibson Les Paul Studio. Pretty interesting comparison. Unfortunately, I'm on my iPad so I can't copy the link without losing all this text I just wrote.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the look--and they do sound very Gibson-ish--which is cool as well.
But what you do with it is what matters and of course we'll all add something different--so if it fits your playing--great.
I'm not likely to buy one as I don't gig, so I don't need another solidbody electric, but it was something I have considered in the past--just never got one.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Diablo said:


> So, can you hear the difference between an LP and an LP studio (no maple cap)if someone else were playing?


Just dropping in here for a quick comment then I'm outta here - all the LP Studios I have had (and I happen to have one now) have had maple caps. They just don't have the body binding, but the maple cap is there. Perhaps there is an all-mahogany body version of a Studio? I haven't seen one, but doesn't mean there isn't one out there...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Never owned or tried the Gibson but I had an Ibanez Destroyer for a few years. Was a nice guitar


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Conversly....I've heard hard tail Strats and Tele's that sound the same too. The arugment is moot as some Teles sound different than some Strats....and a whole lot of Firebirds sound a shitload different from some Les Pauls. A Korina V sounds different than a Les Paul Custom too. Mostly due to the different woods used. Do they all sound different? Some probably more than others. Mostly on a case by case basis. However, to make a blanket uneducated statement like djmarcelca made is entertaining but totally unconvincing....some people love to jump in the deep end without a life preserver.



Diablo said:


> So, can you hear the difference between an LP and an LP studio (no maple cap)if someone else were playing?
> For that matter can you tell which songs Randy recorded with his LPC vs his Sandoval/Jackson V's?
> I know I cant hear it (unless theres a divebomb or something).
> 
> ...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

grumpyoldman said:


> Just dropping in here for a quick comment then I'm outta here - all the LP Studios I have had (and I happen to have one now) have had maple caps. They just don't have the body binding, but the maple cap is there. Perhaps there is an all-mahogany body version of a Studio? I haven't seen one, but doesn't mean there isn't one out there...


True. Most Studios do have the maple cap. The white 'binding looking line' on the Les Paul Studio below is the edge of the maple cap.









They have, over the past 10 years or so, introduced a few non-maple-capped Les Pauls...I do find it odd though, that someone would say that the Studios don't have maple caps. That's pretty basic guitar knowledge. Gotta disagree with the 'sounds the same' guys.

I am not about to change anyone's mind (who can change someone's mind?) but I also had an Explorer and I have had an SG and about 10 Les Pauls. I think the Explorer sounds different than a Les Paul - maybe it is a combination of the big mahog body and the ceramic 500T that's in the bridge. I don't know. 

A lot of blues guys used Explorers too.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

This is great morning entertainment... a pissing match, thank you gentlemen.

edit; lets hope for more "does wood matter?/wood matters"


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> Take your pick, They're all the same.


Maybe they do... when played through a low end modeler, or with oodles of gain, or with a highly fx'd signal. Plug them into a real amp that doesn't mask the guitars tone and instead reveals the real character of the guitar... surely then you would recant your statement.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

dradlin said:


> Maybe they do... when played through a low end modeler, or with oodles of gain, or with a highly fx'd signal. Plug them into a real amp that doesn't mask the guitars tone and instead reveals the real character of the guitar... surely then you would recant your statement.



I'm so confident in my statement I even offered to meet up with the guy at a music store and plug em in. 

All that was said is that I'm wrong, asinine, and uneducated. 
I'm none of the above. 
But I am correct.
They're built exactly the same, they use interchangeable parts, same scale, same neck shapes, same string gauge from the factory. 
Only difference in the body shape.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Only difference in the body shape.


You also believe there is no maple cap or that it has no effect?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> You also believe there is no maple cap or that it has no effect?


Not enough to make a difference.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like we need a shootout with audio


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Identical guitars can sound quite different from one another. 

Perhaps the question is do they sound different enough to matter?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Not enough to make a difference.


Well, I guess despite thousands of people who say that it does make a difference, the fact that you made the offer to meet with a guy and prove it makes those thousands all wrong.

I won't agree that you are uneducated because I don't know...but I will agree that you are wrong, and I am on the fence with the asinine part.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


>


Hey Smorg. Nice lookin' Studio man!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

What a waste of a discussion...When a person's convinced he knows it all with absolutely no proof that he's even tried a more than one guitar, it's a lost cause.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, I guess despite thousands of people who say that it does make a difference, the fact that you made the offer to meet with a guy and prove it makes those thousands all wrong.
> 
> I won't agree that you are uneducated because I don't know...but I will agree that you are wrong, and I am on the fence with the asinine part.



Thousands believe in multiple things everyday that don't make them true.
They believe a 4th Century Christian Saint is immortal and lives at the North Pole and delivers presents.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorta like Tele's and Strat's sound different....



djmarcelca said:


> Thousands believe in multiple things everyday that don't make them true.
> They believe a 4th Century Christian Saint is immortal and lives at the North Pole and delivers presents.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> True. Most Studios do have the maple cap. The white 'binding looking line' on the Les Paul Studio below is the edge of the maple cap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough....When I picture a Studio, this is what comes to mind....tons of them on kijiji and in the stores.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Guitars are all the same. Fact.

Proof: read the above.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> Thousands believe in multiple things everyday that don't make them true.
> They believe a 4th Century Christian Saint is immortal and lives at the North Pole and delivers presents.


Ok...so be it. I believe that they sound different because they sound different. By your logic, if the body was the size of a Steinberger, made of mahogany, (with or without maple cap) and the scale length was the same, there were humbuckers and the neck was the same, it would sound the same.

I say that you are full of sh on this subject. You may continue to believe what you choose - that's everyone's right.

And leave Santa out of this.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Conversly....I've heard hard tail Strats and Tele's that sound the same too. The arugment is moot as some Teles sound different than some Strats....and a whole lot of Firebirds sound a shitload different from some Les Pauls. A Korina V sounds different than a Les Paul Custom too. Mostly due to the different woods used. Do they all sound different? Some probably more than others. Mostly on a case by case basis. However, to make a blanket uneducated statement like djmarcelca made is entertaining but totally unconvincing....some people love to jump in the deep end without a life preserver.


I think that's kind of my point....if some LP's sound "more like" an LP than other LP's, who's to say that some SG's, Explorers etc couldn't blend into the muddy as well?
lets take the maple cap out of it...but what about solid body, pancake body, chambering, weight relieving....not to mention all the possible pickup options. Are we saying that all these changes still make one distinct LP sound that no other solid body, humbucking guitar can sound similar to?
It doesn't seem plausible to me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Fair enough....When I picture a Studio, this is what comes to mind....tons of them on kijiji and in the stores.


Those came out (I think) about 2003 or 2004. They were about $950 or something at the time. Worn brown and mahogany, were the colours available I believe. The old retro 'The Paul' may have also been a no maple cap rig and I think was a non carve top as well. The Studio that has been on the market for decades (almost always available in ebony, alpine white and wine red) had the full multi-coat nitro finish and has been about $1300-$1350 plus tax for about 15 years or so.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Fair enough....When I picture a Studio, this is what comes to mind....tons of them on kijiji and in the stores.


Thanks for bringing back my GAS (which I have not had for some time now....LOL).

I have always liked the looks of this particular model of guitar and would like to try a guitar with a mahogany body and neck....not totally sure why.

There is one of these available locally..... and I just sent the Kijiji seller an email.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Aren't the Custom models all mahogany? :stirpot:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Aren't the Custom models all mahogany? :stirpot:


Yes, but I don't like the strings they put on them.

Apologies to the OP for the derail.
However, this thread seems to have taken some unusual tangential directions already.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think if you play like Squidward, all guitars sound the same dont they? The Explorers greatest contribution to guitardom is the many derivatives it has spawned from other manufacturers who took the basic design and tweaked it. Much like the super strat, it was a guitar that spawned 100s of different guitars based on its basic design. (I prefer the derivatives though)............


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, back on track!

Here's my '90 Explorer...


----------



## axiology (Jul 22, 2014)

This is my 91 Explorer, it used to be white, refinished by a previous owner, with Burstbucker pickups. I consider it to be the most evenly balanced tonality compared to my other Gibsons, however I don't play it very much as in my opinion it lacks a certain character to it's sound, and probably the least sustain of any of my guitars. It has also got the thinnest neck, this could be due to the refinish job.
The body appears to be a single piece of wood, amazingly enough. I've examined it closely, the grain at the end and the sides is consistent with this being the case.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is one gorgeous hunk o' wood.


----------



## JohnnyGtar (Jul 26, 2014)

Beg to differ. Most Les Pauls have maple tops on a mahogany body. A lot of LP's also have maple necks. Explorers, most of 'em are solid mahogany, both body and neck. That's a big difference to my ears. I might catch some flack for saying so, but most Gibby Explorers I've played sound muddy. I've sold a ton of Explorers. (I used to work at Guitar Center in Silicon Valley during the high-tech boom. People had scads of money and bought a LOT of guitars from me back then.) All mahogany with hot pickups can often equal mud, depending on the wood, especially when you factor in the set-neck joint, that's gotta be done RIGHT. If it's not, well, welcome to Mudsville, Daddy=O! LOL BUT, if you find a good one, there's nothing like 'em for my money. Frankly there are Explorer copies than are better than a lot of Gibson product. Having said that, Jim DeCola, who designed the Wolfgang for Peavey (I got that straight from Hartley when I interviewed with him. "Ed didn't design the Wolfgang, Jim DeCola did!") is now the master luthier at Gibson. He's behind all the changes to Gibson's 2014 line. Gibson seems to have gotten a wakeup call from the public as far as QC, so if you've gotta have a Gibby, I'd check 'em out now that they're stepping up their game.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow...after being out in the mountains of BC for the better part of a week it's nice to see this thread still bouncing along 

I think originally the OP thought all 2 pickup equipped Gibsons with a 3 way switch sounded the same. Obviously a 3 pickup guitar with a 5 way switch is going to sound different than a two pickup guitar (single or humbucking) with 3 way switch. So yeah a Strat does sound different than a Tele....that ain't rocket science. 

All Les Pauls sound the same....was this video somehow forgotten? It was posted roughly at the same time...
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?65393-Tone-tips-from-Joe-Bonamassa

Yep...good to have my Explorer back...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My '84 that I've owned since '85.


the body has a crazy amount of checking that happened while it was being stored in its case. I literally put it away for a couple years, and it came out looking like this, not that she was ever much of a case queen:


rout by by the bridge is due to kahler it came with that me no likey.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Uhm...The OP most certainly did not make that bold statement regarding 2 pickup equipped Gibsons. I just wanted to know what people thought of Explorers.

Nice Explorer by the way!!



DrHook said:


> Wow...after being out in the mountains of BC for the better part of a week it's nice to see this thread still bouncing along
> 
> I think originally the OP thought all 2 pickup equipped Gibsons with a 3 way switch sounded the same. Obviously a 3 pickup guitar with a 5 way switch is going to sound different than a two pickup guitar (single or humbucking) with 3 way switch. So yeah a Strat does sound different than a Tele....that ain't rocket science.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Uhm...The OP most certainly did not make that bold statement regarding 2 pickup equipped Gibsons. I just wanted to know what people thought of Explorers.
> 
> Nice Explorer by the way!!


My sincere apologies, that was djmarcela who made the quote...I blame road brain for that bit of mixup, and thank you


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Personally, with what i refer to as 'coffee table guitars', I have always preferred the Explorer over the V. Finally went looking for a cheap one to fool around with about 10 years ago. Brought home a couple Epi's but couldn't bond with them. Found a nice Korean-made Dean and liked it right away (and less than $500). Still have it - I find it ergonomically balanced either standing or sitting (unlike a V). The only thing you can't do is lean it against an amp when you take a break - which is a good habit to break anyways.

.....and I can personally confirm that a beer gut doesn't exclude someone from playing an Explorer. Just doesn't match the skinny spandex-clad dudes I have in my head from the 80's hair bands that used them.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

axiology said:


>


Personally I like Explorers and Vs with a natural finish like this. Nice guitar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like even Joey B had one.
http://musicstorelive.com/1983-gibson-explorer-owned-by-joe-bonamassa.html


you don't see many explorer pros around.
i think they look sharp with the block inlays, binding, and nicer tops.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I was going to buy one of these but someone beat me to it by one phone call...bastard....
The 50yr anniversary brimstone explorer...with firebird tuners and split block inlays and cool logo. There was a matching V as well.

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/divisions/gibson%20usa/products/gotm/50yearcommemorativeexplorer/


----------



## axiology (Jul 22, 2014)

hardasmum said:


> Personally I like Explorers and Vs with a natural finish like this. Nice guitar.


Thanks,

I'm wondering, I notice with my Explorer, as I said doesn't have the same singing sustain as a Les Paul, or an SG. Maybe that's just my guitar, or maybe they're all like that. Any other owners notice that? Not to say that's necessarily a bad thing, depending on what style you play.
Perhaps that's why The Edge uses one. With all those delays he uses, maybe it works better for that usage - you don't get the notes sustaining and creating more noise on delay loops...
Thoughts...?

http://axiology.bandcamp.com


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We all know that it's the color of your guitar case that affects your tone the most! Second to that is the way you cut your string ends!!

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone know the value of the limited edition gold sparkle one they made in 2001 might be worth??


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

axiology said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm wondering, I notice with my Explorer, as I said doesn't have the same singing sustain as a Les Paul, or an SG. Maybe that's just my guitar, or maybe they're all like that. Any other owners notice that? Not to say that's necessarily a bad thing, depending on what style you play.
> Perhaps that's why The Edge uses one. With all those delays he uses, maybe it works better for that usage - you don't get the notes sustaining and creating more noise on delay loops...
> ...


I think the Edge & the Explorer are somewhat linked due to availability as he bought other guitars (mid-late 70s Strat, then a '74 LP Custom) a few years after. I read in a GP interview from a dozen or so years ago that he drops his pickups lower than normal, said it creates more "air" around the notes (it's nice to know that even someone as "scientific" as the Edge can be as esoteric as the rest of us when trying to describe tone). He sets up all of his HB loaded guitars this way, so I think what you're hearing/describing is more related to the set up than an Explorer vs. LP thing. 

Re: Explorer vs. Vee, I owned a matching pair of Historic Korinas a while ago & the Explorer had way more balls. Same year, same electronics, same strings etc., so my guess is that a much larger hunk of wood sounds bigger. 

P.S. If you're not getting any sustain, your pickups may be too high to the point where the magnetic pull is actually "choking" the strings.


----------



## axiology (Jul 22, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> P.S. If you're not getting any sustain, your pickups may be too high to the point where the magnetic pull is actually "choking" the strings.


No, it's certainly not that. I've always adjusted my pickups down low.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

axiology said:


> No, it's certainly not that. I've always adjusted my pickups down low.


The notes are more natural and uncompressed that way. Probably what Edge meant by 'more air'.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sambonee said:


> We all know that it's the color of your guitar case that affects your tone the most! Second to that is the way you cut your string ends!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyone know the value of the limited edition gold sparkle one they made in 2001 might be worth??


Never seen one.
guitars of limited quantities and in this case, limited appeal, are hard to price.
you could get in front of the right buyer, who's ready to buy, or you could sit on it awhile, and endure the bargain hunters.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i want one. i've always wanted one. eventually


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wouldn't agree that they're just like an LP, but they are another double humbucker Gibson, something that company can't seem to shake. I prefer a Flying V, but whatever floats your boat is cool with me.

Three P-90s would be cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Icebox (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a 43 yr old metal head and I've always wanted an explorer. This just might be the year. Wonder how long I could hide one from my wife!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Icebox said:


> I'm a 43 yr old metal head and I've always wanted an explorer. This just might be the year. Wonder how long I could hide one from my wife!


Explorers are the white elephant in a collection...they don't hide well


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I wouldn't agree that they're just like an LP, but they are another double humbucker Gibson, something that company can't seem to shake. I prefer a Flying V, but whatever floats your boat is cool with me.
> 
> Three P-90s would be cool.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Three P-90's could be cool--Godin has a model like that--and it sounds great.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

This just showed up on Kijiji Ontario if you're still interested...
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...on/1010439082?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



DrHook said:


> I was going to buy one of these but someone beat me to it by one phone call...bastard....
> The 50yr anniversary brimstone explorer...with firebird tuners and split block inlays and cool logo. There was a matching V as well.
> 
> http://www.gibson.com/en-us/divisions/gibson%20usa/products/gotm/50yearcommemorativeexplorer/
> ...


----------

